# Poker con el foro....



## Chico3001 (Dic 14, 2010)

Lo que hace el aburrimiento... me salieron 2 pares... 

Alguien tiene algo mejor??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Estoy seguro de que eso es trampa, privilegios de moderadores 
Así no vale!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

No es ningún privilegio.... a veces sucede nomás


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Evidentemente no estoy dentro de los afortunados!
PD: si es se da, ganamos un premio sorpresa?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 14, 2010)




----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

Habría que preguntarle a Chico, él inventó el juego...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

PD: ya estoy redactando para el ortis (


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> *Lo que hace el aburrimiento...* me salieron 2 pares...
> 
> Alguien tiene algo mejor??



Te aplaudo!!! 
Hago lo mismo cuando estoy aburrido!!!! 

Y de paso, ¡¡¡ Te gané !!!
Me han salido hasta 3 o 4 veces el mismo usuario con sus fotos!!! 

Saludos!!! 
PS: Para la próxima van capturas de la pantalla!

Esta solo pa' arrancar!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 14, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/poker-foro-48412/#post415169


----------



## angel36 (Dic 14, 2010)

jajajj..............no nunca le preste atención hasta ahora.......

jajaj......


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

jaja aquí va otra...


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Alguien tiene algo mejor??


YEAAAHHHHH SEEE, La última!!

Miren lo que salió!! (*La culpa la tiene el coyote!!*, estaba viendo un mensaje de él y luego ir a "Home")

SEEEEE!!



Parece mentira, casi todas las veces salen fotos de AntiW!!!! 

PS: Bueno, no salieron todas pero salieron cuatro y el comodín!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 14, 2010)

Y casi todas son In-Gaderas... jajaja


Tavo, felicitaciones!!!


La de Cacho es un comodín!!!


Así que recoge las monedas!!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2010)

SEEE la de cacho es el comodín!!! JEJEJE!!


----------



## angel36 (Dic 14, 2010)

jajajajja

ahora el fernet oficial del foro te lo ganaste vos tavo........jajajja


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

Jajajaja no habia visto esto... jajajajaja... Así que los ases son mis fotos y el comodin San Cacho? jajajajaja

No puedo parar de reir... jajajajaja

Estas si son... In-Gaderas!!! jajajaja como dijo hammer ... jajajaja


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2010)

ya tengo una nueva función... Ahora soy comodín 

Digo yo, ¿sólo esa es comodín o todas las mías son comodines?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ya tengo una nueva función... Ahora soy comodín
> 
> Digo yo, ¿sólo esa es comodín o todas las mías son comodines?



Che, ese WHAT THE FUCK es porque ...¿ Que hace esa foto en el álbum titulado "herrmientas"???

Acaso tu dedo en el ombligo es una herramienta?? JAJAJAJA!!! 
---------------

Naa, esa sola. Esa foto es la del campeonato. Jamás se me ocurriría algo así!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

> Digo yo, ¿sólo esa es comodín o todas las mías son comodines?


 Se agrandó chacarita!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Se agrandó chacarita!


Se *intrigó* Cacarita. De golpe se enteró de que funciona de comodín


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 15, 2010)

Definitivamente ese foto inpira a mi arte... y si esa es un comodín, esta es un "comodón"?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 15, 2010)

jejejeje san cacho satírico de los tablazos peludos!!!!


----------

